# Recent Photos of the Z



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

In high school I used to race this strip all the time. It's exactly 1/4 mile to those tracks... On Green I'm Going..


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

nice... :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks, still needs a paint job, but I try my best to work with what I have.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

damn, not even one comment on me needing a new front apron and a paint job?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

no, i think it looks perfect.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> no, i think it looks perfect.


It's a pretty nice sleeper


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

i saw the scratches, but i dont think you need a new anything or a paintjob. I think it looks perfect too.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice to know! At least not everyone is a perfectionist like me.

Either way it's an improvement from this.


----------

